# Be a helicopter pilot!!



## coloradoemt (Feb 3, 2005)

This is the last game I have in my web arsenal.

http://www.hurtwood.demon.co.uk/Fun/copter.swf


----------



## MMiz (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Feb 3 2005, 06:53 PM
> * This is the last game I have in my web arsenal.
> 
> http://www.hurtwood.demon.co.uk/Fun/copter.swf *


 I literally spent hours and hours playing this game two years ago.  Last year I spent maybe an hour or two total.

Must.. refuse... most... addicting... game.... ever. B)


----------



## Phridae (Feb 4, 2005)

This is so awsome....


----------



## Phridae (Feb 4, 2005)

http://spil.omelet.dk/spil/game.asp

Its in dutch or something. 
Make some omelettes

First, put the pans on the stove. Then put 3 eggs in the bowl, add the milk from the pitcher. Then, pisk! move the mouse back and forth in the bowl. Pour the mixture in a pan. Mix 3 more, pouring them into the pans. Add the covers. Light the stove. When the timers go off, turn off the stove. Drag the pan over to the plate on the right side.

Not EMS related, but fun anyways.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 4, 2005)

Played this at 730 in the morning. Got hungry... :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 4, 2005)

This is my computer crack...


http://www.shockwave.com/sw/content/alchemy



Just click the play online button on the left, it'll play an ad then load the game.


----------

